# Suivre la sortie de l'iPad 2 dans les Apple store parisiens



## Guyhom (25 Mars 2011)

Pour ceux qui veulent suivre les infos en direct, vous pouvez me suivre sur Twitter : @guyhom
http://www.twitter.com/guyhom

Pour ceux qui veulent le livetweet de l'Apple store du Louvre : @Victor_Desmet
http://www.twitter.com/Victor_Desmet


----------



## JiPay (25 Mars 2011)

Une vidéo de L'apple Store de Cap 3000 à 13h13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z42cw7sMd9g


----------

